# Ceramic Diffuser for 50 gal tank



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have one of these available for anyone needing a ceramic diffuser for a larger tank. It was used about 9 months. Here's what it looked like new:
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/diffuser-5000.html

I just switched this tank to NPT so I don't need this anymore. I'd take $15 for it, or a trade for a handful of Cherry Shrimp (or any shrimp except ghost shrimp) OR for a couple zebra loaches (in which case I would not want any shrimp).

I won't ship this due to the potential for breaking, so locals only.

-Dave


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I'll say keep it. You might want to venture back on the high side.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

TNguyen said:


> I'll say keep it. You might want to venture back on the high side.


HA! Yes, I would LOVE to set-up a high-tech again. But realistically, it will be at least 2 years before I can devote that kind of time to a tank again (once our oldest is old enough to help out around the house, etc... ).
Now that the tank is set up NPT, all I have to do is trim occassionally. No other maintenance, but I will miss being able to re-scape and all those "bubbles".

-Dave


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry, I am a newbie, but what is NPT?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

nhung said:


> Sorry, I am a newbie, but what is NPT?


Natural Planted Tank (also known as "El Natural" on the forum).


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

AHHHHHH, I see.


----------

